# lets compare note's



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Anybody else go smallie fishing today??? After a personal best 18'' on Thursday , today I got skunk'd .....Water temp on Thursday was 78 degree's with a flow of about 50-60 cfs...today I had 70 degree water....and flow was a tad higher from the rains yesterday ..but the river was still clean......only thing I can blame the :S on is the 8 degree change in water temp...anybody else get the big :S today??? . I fished ripples , deeper pool, weed line structure ...all the prime smallie stuff and not so much as a bump......


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I fished Sat and managed a few bass but all were under 14''. I'm going to try to get out in the next few hours but not positive I'll be after Smallies. 
Yesterday most of the fish I caught were just off the main current in somewhat slower water.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

after many years of smallie fishing, I have learned that they can turn on and off on a dime for no apparent reason and are very moody in cold front conditions...last thing Ive learned is to quit asking why they are that way and move on to the next day....LOL


Salmonid


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Fished with some friends Saturday. Water was clear and cold, rain in the morning and early afternoon which cleared by evening. A few bites in the first pool we fished (3pm), then fishing picked up once the skies cleared @ early evening. Refished the first pool on our way back and slayed 'em. most fish were caught in areas of gentle current. All were small, but it was a pretty small stream as well.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I made it out Friday evening. First time in a month the water was wadable when I could go out. It was still about 3 inches higher than I like. First thing I did was fall flat on my back at the bank when I slid in some mud. The second thing I did was catch a nice 15" smallie and then followed it up with a 12" inch. On my way back I had another nice strike but must not have had my fly tied well because it came right off. It was nice to get out after a month. We got a lot of rain Friday night and the river went back up about 4 feet so it may be awhile.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

My brother and I fished an Erie trib in it's upper reaches today. He spin fished and I fly fished, and we both caught about the same number of fish(maybe 8 a piece). Mostly smallies with a few largemouths mixed in along with a green sunfish, a crappie, and a chub or two. All the bass were in the 7-11in range but where we fished the stream isn't all that big. Fishing wasn't fast and we had to work for them, but it was consistent. Didn't take a water temp.

I agree with Salmonid. One day the fishing can be great, and the next time out you'll be lucky to get one or two even though the conditions may be perfect. They're weird like that.


----------

